# More dyeing.



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Some lovely Polworth tops. Only partially solar dyed this time. Had to finish them off on the hob.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. What are you going to make with it?


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Great color. Would love to see the yarn, then the knitting. I love to see how roving develops to yarn, to fabric.

I did some solar dyeing of yarn, now I think too late in the year to do more. Never got to my roving.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, such juicy, saturated color.


----------



## Rapunzel42 (Feb 18, 2017)

Really pretty! I did do some solar dyeing with black currant this summer. Have so much dyed roving that I really need to spend some time spinning! LOL


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Rapunzel42 said:


> Really pretty! I did do some solar dyeing with black currant this summer. Have so much dyed roving that I really need to spend some time spinning! LOL


Would like to see the colour it came out.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments. I’m in the middle of spinning a Shetland fleece although I’m itching to spin it up. My stash definitely exceeds my life expectancy. My daughter will have to do a lot of spinning.


----------

